# What To Charge



## mgent (Feb 17, 2021)

Hello, I have my first “customer” asking me what I will charge to smoke some meat for them. Hoping y’all can give me an idea of how to calculate a fair price to charge a friend of a friend ... Price of meat + price of wood + time it takes + beer I drank = ?

Seriously though, I appreciate any tips


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 17, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum.  These folks are the best and will guide you through the process.  Take a look at the thread -  How many Boston butts | Smoking Meat Forums - The Best Barbecue Discussion Forum On Earth! You will find a lot of information to help, and a couple of spread sheets that I posted (msg # 13 & 18) to help with creating amounts/cost/profit numbers. The spreadsheets do come with instructions.


----------

